# Tivo in Canada - 2 Satellite setup?



## dcehl (Oct 3, 2005)

I was wondering if tivo will lete me setup 2 satellite feeds (bell expresvu and starchoice) instead of 1 sat and 1 cable - anyone know?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

not on a DT box. you can only control one receiver per TiVo.

to do what you want you need two seperate S2 boxes.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not two satellite, one satellite and cable, if you manually tune the other satellite box.


----------



## dcehl (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks classicsat - I didin't think so.

I'm sooooooo fed up with Shaw, but since I have a place in the states - I also have D*tv and I'm just looking for the most affordable solution.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Get a DirecTV TiVo for DirecTV, leave the Standalone for your Canadian solution.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

dcehl said:


> Thanks classicsat - I didin't think so.


guess my post was not in Canadian


----------

